# 40k's most expensive unit...



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

So what is the most expensive unit in all of 40k?

If the old 3.5 chaos codex still counted, you could have a 2000 point units of chaos chosen, but that codex isn't valid anymore, so I ask, who is the most expensive unit now?

10 man vanguard veteran unit, all with jump packs, a thunder hammer, a powerfist, and meltabombs come to 925 points.

...and are we counting dedicated transports?

10 chaos terminator champions with icon of nurgle, 2 reaper autocannons, 8 combi-weapons, and 10 chainfists, in a chaos land raider with a dozerblaze, dirce caster, Havoc launcher, daemonic posession, and a combi-weapon costs 955 points.

Can anyone top those?


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Ov, iv got one...

Nob Bikers x10
Stikkbomz x10
Power Klaws x10
T-L Shoota x10
Eavy Armour x10
Bosspole x10
Ammo Runt x10
WAAAGH Banner 
Painboy Upgrade
Grot Orderly
Cybork Body x10

Grand Total...990 points:good:


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

O'Shovah and 7 bodyguard - 
3 Shas'vre with, Plasma Rifle, Fusion Blaster/or missile pod same points cost, Shield Generator, Hard-Wired Multi Tracker, Hard-Wired Target Lock, Hard-Wired Blacksun Filter, Hard-Wired Drone Controller, 2 Gun Drones. 
1 Shas'vre with Plasma Rifle, Fusion Blaster/or missile pod same points cost, Shield Generator, Hard-Wired Multi Tracker, Hard-Wired Target Lock, Hard-Wired Blacksun Filter, Hard-Wired Drone Controller, 2 Gun Drones, Ejection System.
1 Shas'vre with Plasma Rifle, Fusion Blaster/or missile pod same points cost, Shield Generator, Hard-Wired Multi Tracker, Hard-Wired Target Lock, Hard-Wired Blacksun Filter, Hard-Wired Drone Controller, 2 Gun Drones, Failsafe Detonator.
1 Shas'vre with Plasma Rifle, Fusion Blaster/or missile pod same points cost, Shield Generator, Hard-Wired Multi Tracker, Hard-Wired Target Lock, Hard-Wired Blacksun Filter, Hard-Wired Drone Controller, 2 Gun Drones, Iridium Armour.
1 Shas'vre with Plasma Rifle, Fusion Blaster/or missile pod same points cost, Shield Generator, Hard-Wired Multi Tracker, Hard-Wired Target Lock, Hard-Wired Blacksun Filter, Hard-Wired Drone Controller, 2 Gun Drones, Stimulant Injector. 

1070 points. Or I could have given them all marker drones to take it up to 1350. :victory:


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

The best tyranids can do is 690 with all the most expensive upgrades on a full warrior squad.

*EDIT:* Damn, Tau for the win.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

10 wolf guards
9 bikes, 9 thunderhammers, 9 stormshields, 9 meltabombs, 1 motw
Arjac Rockfist
Land Raider Crusader w all uppgrades

1470:biggrin:


----------



## Starfire (Oct 19, 2009)

i dont know how expensive a reaver titan is but i imagine alot


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

well if you wanna play it that way, a banelord titan is 2,500.

I'm talking standard codex units. Go figure wolves did it


----------



## DeathTyrant (Aug 23, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> 10 wolf guards
> 9 bikes, 9 thunderhammers, 9 stormshields, 9 meltabombs, 1 motw
> Arjac Rockfist
> Land Raider Crusader w all uppgrades
> ...


 They can take bikes and a Land Raider? Poorly worded unit options list? :biggrin:


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Hmm, this isn't really a contender anymore since the tua and the wolves, but can anyone with a IG codex tell us how much a max kitted punisher russ costs? Times that by 3 and would I be right in assuming it comes close to a thousand?


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

Space Wolves

HQ

Logan Grimnar

TROOPS

Wolf Guard Pack (6)
Arjac Rockfist
Wolf Guard (5)
Thunder hammer, Storm Shield, Terminator Armour
Land Raider Redeemer

Total cost: 1000
Models: 8


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

1 squad of 3 leman russ executioners, with sponson plasmas, hull las, stubber, hunter killer, dozer, armour, camo netting and 1 with pask is only 980pts.

shame an entire platoon can't count


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

yea if the platoon did count it would end up about 2684 for a fully upgraded platoon (all plasma guns, all upgrades and lascannon teams)


----------



## dmitriR (May 13, 2013)

30 Death Company with Jump Packs and twin Power Weapons
1950 points

Just saying


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Imotekh the Stormlord w/ Royal Court

5 Lords - 850
Warscythes
Sempiternal Weaves
Mindshackle Scarabs
Tesseract Labyrinths
Resurrection Orbs
Phase Shifters

5 Crypteks - 320

1 x Harbinger of Despair
Nightmare Shroud
Veil of Darkness

1 x Harbinger of Destruction
Gaze of Flame
Solar Pulse

1 x Harbinger of Eternity
Chronometron
Timesplinter Cloak

1 x Harbinger of the Storm
Lightning Field
Ether Crystal

1 x Harbinger of Transmogrification
Seismic Crucible
Harp of Dissonance

1395 by my maths.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Blood angels for the win so, as thats still a single unit unlike the IG platoon.


----------



## Nefrugle (Sep 14, 2011)

dmitriR said:


> 30 Death Company with Jump Packs and twin Power Weapons
> 1950 points


You can take 30 with double power fists and jump packs in a squad.
2550 points

30 with double thunder hammers ---
2850

Upgrade 1 to Lemartes
2925 points


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

If Forge World counts:

Tau Manta with detachment...
A buttload of points

If Forge World doesn't count:

Screw you, I've got a manta!


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

For my book, Ive got Helbrecht and his Retinue, in a fully loaded LRC up to 1049 points so far. But I dont trust Battlescribe, so I will check out the codex when I get home because I know I can fit more weapon options in there once I unlock the armory with Terminator Honors.


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

As a single unit, guard cannot compete with the others, however for a single choice I think they come out on top

Platoon Command > 335
Chenkov, Commissar, Powerfist, plasma pistol, medic, standard, vox, heavy flamer, chimera with pintle heavy stubber, Hunter-killer, dozer blade, extra armour, camo netting
5 Infantry Squads >1475
Commissar, 2 power weapons, 2 plasma pistols, plasma gun, vox, Lascannon, Krak grenades, chimera with pintle heavy stubber, Hunter-killer, dozer blade, extra armour, camo netting
5 heavy weapon squads > 550
3 Lascannons, 
2 special weapon squads > 190
3 demolition charges
Conscript squad > 275
Send in the next wave
Total >2825


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Nefrugle said:


> You can take 30 with double power fists and jump packs in a squad.
> 2550 points
> 
> 30 with double thunder hammers ---
> ...


It's definetly the Blood Angels for the win. Thirty guys, all at slightly less than 100 points. Pretty survivable unit too.


----------

